# Alternatives to Cedar of Lebanon for draw bottoms



## JoeSheffer (28 Dec 2020)

Hi all,

Was offered something called "Himalayan cedar" the other day instead of Cedar of Lebanon. Can't find much about it online and never heard of it before. I assume it's deodar - during my time in Afghanistan the locals houses and timber workshops in Paktia used to have that incredible cedar smell from deodar- but they were using it as fire wood!

I love using cedar for draw bottoms - i just love the smell of the stuff and often use it as a base for little boxes and cases just for the smell of it! Does Deodar have the same properties as cedar of lebanon - and could i use it in the same way? 

Are there any other aromatic timbers to consider?

Joe


----------



## custard (28 Dec 2020)

I've never come across Himalayan Cedar, but most cedars will do for drawer bottoms. I've been using Spanish Cedar, sometimes called Cigar Box Cedar, for drawer bottoms recently as I picked up some wide, quarter sawn boards for a good price However, for the very best aroma I think Cedar of Lebanon wins it by a nose (ho ho ho). Incidentally, I see you're south-east based, I normally get my Cedar of Lebanon from Tylers out by Hungerford, they stock waney edged, through and through sawn 15mm thick boards of C-of-L for shingles, and provided you don't take the P they'll let you pick through for quarter sawn stock.

I know a furniture maker who uses Camphor Wood for drawer bottoms, he's made it into a bit of trademark of his, it's super aromatic and very stable, but does remind me a bit of Vic's Chest Rub.

One final point, whatever timber you choose, if you want to lift your furniture that last little bit, then when you have drawers side by side, run the grain on the drawer bottom in an unbroken pattern from one drawer to the next. Might never get noticed, but if it does it generally garners a low whistle of admiration!


----------



## JoeSheffer (28 Dec 2020)

Lovely information Custard. Hungerford is a bit of a trot over for me to be honest. Cheers for the information. Not sure i'll ever get to that level of attention to detail in my drawer bottoms, but a nice tip all the same!


----------



## AJB Temple (28 Dec 2020)

Just FYI there is a guy on eBay who sells camphor sheets on line. 8mm thick panels. It can be hard to find.


----------



## Cabinetman (28 Dec 2020)

I don’t know if it’s right but I suspect it is, cedar was always used for items where clothes were stored as it deterred moths. Ian


----------

